# [solved]Bildschirm "Neustart" nach jedem Auflösungswechsel

## noobiesoft

Hallo Board,

Ich bin seit gut einem Monat Gentoo-User und habe mittlerweile fast alle Startschwierigkeiten mit Hilfe eurer Spitzen-Doku und google beseitigt. Nur ein Problem bekomme ich nicht in den Griff.

Jedes mal wenn sich die Auflösung ändert ( z.B. xserver startet, ein Programm mit anderer Auflösung wird gestartet) wird mein Monitor (s.U.) schwarz (kein Signal/Energiesparmodus?) und lässt sich nur durch aus- und wieder an-schalten zum weitermachen bewegen.

In den Log-Files habe ich bislang nichts auffälliges finden können und ansonsten macht der Rechner auch ganz normal weiter...

Leider bin ich mit googlen noch nicht wirklich weitergekommen und hoffe jetzt, dass mir hier jemand einen Tipp geben kann wie ich das Problem angehen kann. (unter Debian gab es keinerlei Hardware-Probleme, deswegen nehme ich an es ist ein Konfigurationsfehler von meiner Seite...)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

N.

Mein System:

amd64 -> x, xdm, gnome ( und was ist sonst noch interessant?)

Bildschirm: Samsung SyncMaster 2343bw @2048x1152

GraKa: RadeonHD 3850Last edited by noobiesoft on Mon Aug 02, 2010 6:23 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## schachti

Welchen Treiber nutzt Du für die Grafikkarte? x11-drivers/ati-drivers? x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati? x11-drivers/xf86-video-radeonhd?

----------

## noobiesoft

Ich nutze x11-drivers/ati-drivers.

Mir ist grad eingefallen, dass ich beim installieren "radeon.modeset=0" in meine grub kernelparameter geschrieben habe, da mein Rechner sonst mit irgendeinem Grafikkartenfehler hängen blieb. Könnte der Fehler evtl. daher kommen?

----------

## schachti

 *noobiesoft wrote:*   

> Ich nutze x11-drivers/ati-drivers.

 

Du könntest es mal mit x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati probieren, alles bis zur HD 4000'er Serie unterstützt der mittlerweile richtig gut (wobei meine Erfahrungen mit einem ~amd64 System gesammelt sind).

 *noobiesoft wrote:*   

> Mir ist grad eingefallen, dass ich beim installieren "radeon.modeset=0" in meine grub kernelparameter geschrieben habe, da mein Rechner sonst mit irgendeinem Grafikkartenfehler hängen blieb. Könnte der Fehler evtl. daher kommen?

 

Ich denke eher nicht, aber Du kannst ja mal testweise den Parameter entfernen (im grub-Menü mittels der Tasten Escape und e, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere). Falls Du KMS benutzen willst, solltest Du einen aktuellen Kernel (am besten 2.6.34) nutzen - da hat sich in letzter Zeit verdammt viel bei KMS getant.

----------

## noobiesoft

Also mit Kernel 2.6.34 und KMS bleibt mein Rechner noch immer hängen.

Danach habe ich den x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati emerge und hab dann eine xorg angelegt und diesen treiber eingetragen, leider mit mäßigem Erfolg, der Bildschirm bleibt beim Auflösungswechsel aus und die glxgears "performance" bricht ein.

danach hab ich noch den  x11-drivers/xf86-video-radeonhd versucht auszuprobieren, allerdings startet X damit nicht...

Jetzt habe ich die xorg.conf wieder gelöscht und wenn ich nun glxgears aufrufe kommt erst eine Fehlermeldung und dann ist alles normal

```
# glxgears

IRQ's not enabled, falling back to busy waits: 2 0

12245 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2448.986 FPS

12230 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2445.982 FPS

```

bzw.

```

# glxinfo | grep rendering

IRQ's not enabled, falling back to busy waits: 2 0

direct rendering: Yes

```

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob der Fehler schon immer da war, könnte er mit meinem Bildschirmproblem zusammenhängen?

oder könnte es mit HAL zusammenhängen (hab grad lshal durchgelesen ob da nicht irgendwo eine konfig zu meinem Bildschirm auftaucht, oder bin ich komplett auf nem Holzweg  :Sad: ) ?

Ich hab mittlerweile so viele  Dinge ausprobiert, dass ich gar nicht mehr genau sagen kann was jetzt was an meinem System original/test gut/schlecht war/ist  :Sad: 

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Ich würde vermuten dass das Problem eher beim Monitor selbst zu suchen ist.

 *noobiesoft wrote:*   

> (unter Debian gab es keinerlei Hardware-Probleme, deswegen nehme ich an es ist ein Konfigurationsfehler von meiner Seite...)

  Das heißt ein wechsel der Auflösung hat der Monitor unter Debian problemlos geschluckt?

----------

## schachti

 *noobiesoft wrote:*   

> Also mit Kernel 2.6.34 und KMS bleibt mein Rechner noch immer hängen.

 

x11-drivers/radeon-ucode hast Du installiert? Das wird von KMS benötigt...

Welchen Treiber verwendest Du denn unter Debian? Evtl. kannst Du ja die wichtigsten Einstellungen aus der xorg.conf von Debian übernehmen.

----------

## noobiesoft

Ich bin dieses Wochenende dabei gegangen und hab (fast) alles von meinem System gelöscht (X und alle Abhängigkeiten  :Smile:  )

Dann hab ich den Kram neuinstalliert und die xorg.conf aus meinem debian backup genommen. Das hat erst nicht funktioniert, aber nach ein bissl rumprobieren läuft mein System jetzt mit x11-drivers/ati-drivers.

Der Bildschirm wechselt nun auch ohne murren die Auflösung(en) und alles ist gut.

Leider kann ich überhaupt keinen Tipp abgeben woran es denn jetzt lag  :Sad: 

gruß

N.

----------

